# Ladyfingers - American Girl Knitting Patterns - Handout #1



## Ladyfingers

AMERICAN GIRL KNIT DOLL CLOTHES - HANDOUT #1

Created by Elaine Baker
March, 2011


GENERAL INSTRUCTIONS:

Use washable yarns for all doll clothes. I have used furry yarns with scattered sequins on some of these outfits and they wash very well. Just take an article of clothing in your hands and hold under the kitchen faucet. If really soiled, use a dollop of dish washing liquid. Squish a few times, then rinse under the faucet until all soap bubbles are gone. Lay on a flat surface on top of a hand towel to dry. Will look as good as new!

When sewing seams for these doll clothes reinforce stress areas, I.e. sleeve seams, pants legs, back seam to neckline, hat seam, boot seams, etc. with extra KNOTS spaced up the back, sleeves, pants lags, etc. Make these clothes as childproof as possible. They will be TUGGED on and off by little fingers who are too stubborn to go to mommy for assistance. I want to do it myself!

ALWAYS dress the doll feet -first. Watch the dolls fingers - they will catch on sleeves and snag the yarn - be careful!

ALWAYS include a pair of matching panties for all dresses and skirts. Little girls become upset if their doll buddy doesnt have a pair of panties to wear with a specific outfit.

When finished playing with a specific outfit, instruct the child to store all accessories; hat, purse, boots, shrug, slippers, etc. under the skirt of a dress or down the front of the neckline if a one-piece jumpsuit or shirt with attached panties. In this way, small items will not get lost and cause tears when a special pair of slippers or a hat cannot be found.

I have found that a large 6-gallon popcorn can is perfect for storing knit doll clothes. The doll will even fit inside when moving to a different location~! Use a plastic kitchen trash bag to line the can, then stack the outfits inside. Its surprising how many outfits will fit inside a popcorn can. Moths cannot get inside and eat holes in the doll clothes!

Optional: You can knit a corner-to-corner small doll blanket and a small matching pillow to provide a cozy nap time area for the doll.


BASIC INSTRUCTIONS:

Materials needed:

Size 6 US straight or circular needles for most outfits

Size 8 or 10 straight or circular needles for full skirts (depending on what you have on hand)

A minimum of four (4) markers: rubber, plastic or metal rings. Or use a plastic drinking straw cut into tiny circles. Keep lots of markers handy - they tend to get lost.

A size D crochet hook for weaving in the ends of a finished garment, and for making a simple chain for a purse handle, or a simple flower on a hat or purse, or a simple chained ruffle around the edge of a skirt, sleeves and/or hat.

Scissors

Plastic or metal darning needle to sew seams

Optional: a separate small satchel or clear plastic make-up tote to keep all your tiny pieces of equipment needed to make doll clothes, plus a few balls of yarn to have handy if you get a creative idea while riding in the car, relaxing after lunch at work, or waiting for a bus.

BASIC SLEEVELESS DRESS WITH FULL SKIRT

With #6 needles, cast on 68 stitches with baby sports weight yarn. Can also use fingering yarn or fine baby yarn. 

Knit 6 rows in garter stitch (knit every row).

Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 12 stitches (knit 2, slip left needle under first of the two stitches and draw it over the second knit stitch - one stitch decreased. Knit 1 and draw the second stitch on the right needle over that knit stitch, another stitch decreased - continue until you have decreased 12 stitches. Knit 20 stitches, BIND OFF next 12 stitches, knit 12 stitches.

Next row: (This is tricky, but doable!) Knit 12 stitches, TURN ENTIRE PIECE OF KNITTING AROUND SO YOU ARE BACK TO WORKING (wrong side) ON THE 12 STITCHES JUST KNIT. CAST ON 4 stitches. TURN ENTIRE PIECE AROUND TO RIGHT SIDE AND KNIT THE NEXT 20 stitches. TURN TO WRONG SIDE AND CAST ON 4 stitches. TURN PIECE AROUND TO RIGHT SIDE AND FINISH KNITTING THE LAST 12 stitches. 52 stitches now on needle.

Knit 1 row.

Note: You bound off 12 stitches to make the strap of the dress on both sides. You cast on 4 stitches for the underarm of these straps. Pull the yarn tightly when knitting the bound off and cast on stitches for the next few rows, especially the stitches next to the sides and body of the garment. You dont want to leave unsightly holes at the underarm areas!

Knit 1 row, purl 1 row for 10 - 12 rows. You are now at the waistline.

For slightly full skirt, knit 1, knit and increase in next stitch (knit in front and back of the same stitch) - one stitch increased, knit 1, knit and increase across row. (78 stitches on needle).

For a nice full skirt, knit and increase in every stitch across row. (104 stitches).

Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 25-30 rows. On right side, bind off in knit. (Hold up to the doll to check the length - should be at or near her knees.)

Sew seam up the back. No other seams to sew!

Optional: Work in knit 1 row, purl 1 row for 14 rows, then garter stitch for the next 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew seam.

Option 2: Row 1: Knit 1, slip 1 (slip stitch off left hand needle to right needle as if to purl), knit 1, slip 1 across row. Row 2: Purl

OR: Row 1: Knit 2, slip 1 across row. Row 2: Purl.
(This makes a very pretty pattern on full skirts, dresses or pant legs).

Color Options:

Get creative and knit 6 rows in main Color A (red), knit 4 rows in Color B (white), and knit 6 rows in Color C (blue).
To add another color: at the beginning of the row, drop the red, hold a strand of white at the back of the garment and knit across the rows for 4 rows. At the end of 4 rows (on right side), drop the white and hold a strand of blue in the back of the garment - knit across for 6 rows. You will have a few more strands to weave into the finished garment, from all the colors used - but thats easy to do. Bind off on right side in knit.

Note: Do not try to pick up the red strand and begin to knit another 6 rows after you have completed the blue rows. There are too many rows between the end of the last red row and the beginning of the new red rows. (4 rows of white, plus 6 rows of blue = 10 rows). It is easier to cut the colored strands when you have completed the required rows. Leave a 4-6 inch strand to KNOT, sew that part of the back seam (matching colors) and weave in ends when finishing the garment. Start a new strand of yarn to knit the next red, white and blue sections.

The red/white/blue patriotic dress will be cute to wear on the 4th of July, Memorial Day and Labor Day

For Valentines Day, try using 4 rows red, 4 rows of white, 4 rows red, 4 rows white, ending with 4 rows red.

Easter: Use pastel colors: Pastel top down to waist, full skirt with 4 rows of yellow, 4 rows pink, 4 rows lavender, 4 rows mint green, finish with 4 rows powder blue.

Cinco de Mayo: Use bright colors: neon lime green, hot pink, bright orange and bright yellow.

Thanksgiving: Use autumn colors: sage green, brick red/brown, deep gold.

Holidays: There is a terrific yarn called Garland that is fuzzy, metallic and sparkles. Comes in bright red, white and variegated red and white. Looks terrific as a holiday dress, hat and purse. For holiday colors use red, white and some green - make it sparkle!

BASIC HEADBAND FOR DRESSES

Using same yarn as for dress, with #6 needles, cast on 54 stitches (the circumference for the dolls head is the same as her waist). Knit 8 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew ends together to form a circle (donut shape). Pull dolls hair through center of circle and slide up headband to fit around her head and down over her ears.

BASIC PURSE

Same yarn used for dress and headband, with #6 needles, cast on 30 stitches. Knit 12 rows. Bind off in knit and cut a long strand, about 24 inches long to sew the seam and make the purse strap. 

Fold the purse in half, from side-to-side. With a darning needle, sew the side and bottom seams, making sure you finish with your sewing strand back at the open top of the purse. You will have to lightly sew through some knit loops on the back side to get to the top.

With a #D crochet hook (or any size you have handy), using the long strand of yarn left over from sewing the seams, work a simple crochet chain stitch for about 40-45 stitches. Knot this chain and bring it across the top to the other side of the purse. Pull remaining thread from purse strap to reverse side of purse and knot securely - remember, make it childproof! Turn right side out and use as a shoulder strap over dolls head and hanging across her body at her side.ORwrap strap around dolls wrist twice - this will keep it from falling off and getting lost


----------



## CollettePlaquet

Thank you so very much.


----------



## mslulu68

Thank you very much for the patterns. I will be making them for my Niece for Christmas


----------



## planetrosemary

Thankyou for your wonderful general instructions and of course your beautiful patterns. Rosemary.


----------



## MimiPat

Thank you for your generosity!! They are just adorable and my granddaughter will love them!!!


----------



## Marymac65

Love, love your patterns. The designs just delight my granddaughters. Thank you again. MaryMac


----------



## Miminancy

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Mevbb

Nice to see the pictures. I am able to save the pattern with the pictures in the app Evernote. Thank you so much for sharing. My grandchildren will love them


----------



## maryhelen

Thank you!!! They are beautiful. You are so talented.


----------



## manatriss

Thank you for the beautiful patterns. You are so generous.

Laura


----------



## jmai5421

thank you. I love your patterns. I am curently making the whole set for the itty bitty baby doll. I will try to get pictures before I give them to my GD. I got the doll and am making the clothes to keep her busy on her first plane trip from AZ to see Grandma and Grandpa in MN. I will be flying all three GD back. Older sisters have made the trip with me many times.
I love your patterns Ladyfingers. You are so generous.


----------



## jaml

Thank you so much for the patterns. I love them! Will be making them for my neices for Christmas.


----------



## sandy2

Is this identical to the handout that you e-mailed last year? I love the patterns and I admire your creativity and generosity in sharing.


----------



## JoyceinNC

Thanks so very much for your generosity. Love you patterns! Got an 18 in. doll last Friday in the Goodwill Outlet Store (by the pound, the cost was under $2). It is a gorgeous Zapf doll, but it is a little larger than my other 18" dolls. These knit dresses should be great! Many thanks.


----------



## JoyceinNC

By the way Ladyfingers- do you have any suggestions for making shoes for these dolls? I have purchased patterns from McCall's, Simplicity, Butterick, and Vogue and had to do a lot of altering. Apparently, this class of doll can have many variations in measurements and still be classified as an 18" doll, in the same class as American Girl. As mentioned above, I just got an 18" Zapf doll. It really is 18" tall, a little bigger around than my other dolls in this class. The surprise is the tiny feet! The shoes I have for my other dolls in the group just fall right off. 

Thought of taking a basic shoe pattern, removing the seam allowances, reducing on a copier so that the sole is the right length. Any body tried this? I would appreciate any suggestions!

I agree completely that all dolls need undies, shoes and whatever other accessories we can dream up. I can't understand why doll clothes are not more readily available in the same stores that sell the dolls. What fun is a doll without clothes and accessories?

Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## rita j

Elaine, Your AG patterns will be used for years. I'm ready to start making some more!! You are such a generous person. Time to look at my stash & see what yarn "talks" to me!!


----------



## knittingwitch

thank you for sharing your patterns for 18" dolls but agree with JoyceinNC i also have to alter sewing patterns for dolls shoes its frustrating.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Shoes can be a real problem! I will be posting a pattern for "Mary Jane" shoes for the AG doll in a few days. This pattern was sent to me by one of the knitters on this forum. She said she "pieced it together from bits and pieces from the Internet" 

She uses #5 needles when she knits these shoes, but I bump up to #6 because they are easier to get on and off - for little fingers. I think this pattern would work with smaller or larger needles - with no change in the directions - so you should be able to find the correct size needle to make shoes for your doll, just by trial and error.


----------



## knittingwitch

look forward to down loading your pattern thank you


----------



## Marge in MI

thank you for sharing your patterns they are beautiful


----------



## debch

This is great!! Thank you so much


----------



## Typsknits

Those outfits are really cute love the red and white one!


----------



## loriekennedy

thanks!!


----------



## Whoever

Thank you very much for the doll patterns, very kind of you.


----------



## Susan Miller

Copied your handout. Thanks, Elaine. Lovely.
Sue


----------



## Alice Stiksma

What size is the Doll?
I love the looks of them'Sincerely, Alice Stiksma


----------



## Pennypincher

Yes, Elaine, I was sondering the same thing: is this the same as the handout #1 you emailed to us last year?


----------



## Ladyfingers

Yes, this is the same handout #1 that was e-mailed to over 850 knitters on this forum. I was surprised to get a notice from Google this morning that my AG Handout #1 is now "out there" on the Google site, along with all the remarks you have all made on this thread. 

The AG doll is 18 inches tall, with a little girl body (no bustline, waist, or hips). She has a stuffed cloth body with a "pooch" for her little bum. So, when knitting outfits for this doll, you must add a few stitches in the area above her legs - to accommodate the puffy bum.


----------



## tikeur

Thank you for your generosity!!
Adorable.
Danielle


----------



## maryhelen

Thank you!! It is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## knittingwitch

i have done some of the patterns you posted and they are brilliant thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers

Thanks for the nice words......keep checking this section. I will be posting more patterns - especially a pair of panties to go with the "sleeveless dress" pattern. This is a necessity because little girls become upset if their doll doesn't have a pair of panties for a favorite outfit.


----------



## sandy2

Love, love, love your patterns! I've been making some dresses a bit smaller for my GD's Cabbage Patch Kids Surprise Newborn doll. She's just 3 years old and not quite ready for AG. Your patterns adapt very easily - thank you!


----------



## nonna of 2

Ladyfingers, 
Saying thank you doesn't seem like enough but thank you so much for these patterns and instructions. I am just learning to knit and it is my hope that sometime soon I will be able to make one your beautiful doll outfits for my granddaughter. Thank you again, your kindness is greatly appreciated.


----------



## merry knitter

Hi Ladyfingers...thank you so much for your amazing patterns...I have a question. I am knitting the basic sleeveless dress, with full skirt. About how long should I make the dress, from the top edge to the bottom?
Thanks,
Merry &#9829;


----------



## loann

Thank you so much, I know my granddaughter will enjoy these, and I can't wait to start, but have one project to finish first.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Merry Knitter.....

The full skirt, starting at the waistline is knit for about 20 rows, then 4-6 rows of garter4 stitch for the hemline, or, if you prefer, after you complete the 20 rows, knit in front/back/front of EACH STITCH to make a nice full ruffle in a contrasting color - knit in garter stitch for 4-6 rows. This will end the skirt at the doll's knees, so it's your choice if you want to make it longer - maybe 6-8 more rows.


----------



## Daeanarah

Sorry that its late. Here is the pattern in pdf format.


Rhyanna


----------



## Lalane

They are so gorgeous thanks for the patterns, love them.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Joyce: To find the Mary Jane shoes pattern on this website, go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns". The member on this forum who has been providing us with the PDF Download button for EACH pattern has set up this thread with a long list of AG, Barbie, and tiny baby doll patterns - all with the download buttons located in the comment section. Scroll down to find "Daeanarah" - the button will be in the middle of her remarks.

Sorry, I didn't see the posting by "Daeanarah" (above), so disregard this message - just use her download buttons above.


----------



## Daeanarah

I apologize for the delay, health and computer issues.


Here it is in PDF format. Enjoy

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Lovinknittin

THANK YOU very much!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Daeanarah

You are welcome Lovin


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

thank you these are lovely


----------



## Daeanarah

Elaine is great, sharing her patterns, and answering questions.
She has uploaded 2 new ones which I put in PDF format.

You can find her patterns by doing a search 

Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns 

Scroll through the links and you will see where I have uploaded her patterns in pdf. 

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Slowknitter0

Thank you both for such awesome patterns and the ease of downloading. I will have little girls standing in line for their little outfits. lol


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Slow
You are welcome. Maybe offer the girls a choice of color.

Rhyanna


----------



## musiclady

I ran across your American Girl patterns today and want to thank you.....I think. Now I have even MORE projects on my list for this Christmas! I do know 2 granddaughters that will really enjoy all the doll clothes!


----------



## rita j

They are so much fun to make. I've made a "zillion" outfits & they are were such a perfect fit. You may want to try her Barbie doll fashions, also. Ladyfinger is a great designer &such a giving person. Love you Elaine!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Just a reminder: to see all the knitting patterns posted by Ladyfingers, including the PICTURES ONLY section (with no pattern included), just click on the name "Ladyfingers" which is located above my Avatar photo of the AG doll in her bridal ensemble - left side of the page.

This will take you to my "bio" section. Scroll down to "number of messages posted" and click on "list". 

You will see on the left side of the page - "Pictures" - click on these items to see over 400 photos of dolls in knitted outfits. Provided for "inspiration" when choosing color combinations, optional necklines, sleeves, and other design features. Some of the photos posted have a pattern, but most of them do not.

You will also see - on the far right side of the page - the number of "hits" each pattern has received. For example, the AG doll - Wedding Gown, Veil, Garter, and Bouquet has been "viewed" by over 16,500 knitters! A very popular pattern!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Oops! I gave you the wrong info.....

Instead of clicking on "number of messages posted" - click on 
"NUMBER OF TOPICS CREATED". This will take you to the list of patterns.

Sorry!


----------



## Daeanarah

There is also Elaine's Doll Patterns, do a search, this is where her patterns are posted int PDF Format.

Happy Crafting.


----------



## fraq10

Thank you so much. I did get the pattern and the 3 pictures underneath. They are all so beautiful. Again thank you/
Fran


----------



## colette grimard

did you use américan or métric knit to do wedding ress


----------



## Ladyfingers

I did not use metric for any of the knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers". Sorry, I'm too old to be in school when they started teaching the metric system.....I couldn't even help my son with his "new math" homework. I learned the multiplication table and algebra the "old fashioned" way.


----------



## colette grimard

Thank s.I find the metric equal .In that case what treads u use . Bernat patons phildar ........ Because these dress his to large not very beautifal . Thank for your anser soon


----------



## Ladyfingers

Foir the AG doll I use #6 US circular needle for the top-down to the waist, and if making a dress skirt I switch to #8 US and sometimes #10 US for longer (fuller) skirts. For long pants I continue with #6 US needles. I use #3 baby sport, sport weight yarns, along with some very fine #2 fingering yarns. Occasionally (where tight fitting measurements don't count) I will use a washable wool worsted or heavier weight yarn (underskirts, for example).

For Barbie, I use #1 and #2 for the entire outfit (in the "older" patterns). In the more recently posted patterns I have used #3 double pointed needles for the body down to the hips, then switch to #5, #6, or #8 for full skirts. I continue to use #3 for long pants. Barbie has a tiny figure, so it is important to use fine #2 fingering yarn for knitting the outfits. The only time I switch to a heavier weight yarn is for long FULL skirts. Clothing for Barbie looks "too bulky" with #4 worsted weight yarns.


----------



## colette grimard

Thank very much . You do a lots beautiful dress for ag doll. Thank you


----------



## pepperd

ladyfingers need a way to send questions can you send a private message to me. pepperd


----------



## Casper1

These are Beautiful!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## loveseat

Thank You so much for the patterns. My Great Grand Daughter turns 8 this month.
With the "Lock Down" I have been doing alot of knitting for her doll. So I really
appreciate these new patterns.


----------

